# [XDMCP] GDM no conecta a servidor xdmcp (CLOSE)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Tengo un problemilla con un servidor xdmcp, les indico.

Tengo funcionando el servidor sin problema, pero al intentar conectarme con gdm con un cliente de la red al servidor xdmcp, la interfáz gráfica (del cliente donde intento conectarme) se viene abajo y se reinicia gdm. Despues del reinicio de gdm me vuelve a mi pantalla original del login gdm local...

En cambio, si inicio sesión normal y en la consola me conecto con:

```

X :1.0 -query 10.0.2.254

```

Con esto consigue conectarse satisfactoriamente a la máquina y me muestra el gdm del servidor, introduzco los datos y a volar....

Pero claro, a mi me interesa que el gdm me consiga logearme con el servidor ya qué, eso es lo que busco.

¿Alguna idea?

Otra preguntita que no viene acuento pero.. me pica la curiosidad...

En el servidor tengo 2 tarjetas de red, eth0 y eth1, una para internet y otra para ethernet, con los clientes consigo navegar por internet sin ningún problema pero, si intento hacer un ping al exterior, no me responde al ping ningun host externo. En cambio, desde el servidor si hago un ping al exterior funciona perfectamente.

En el servidor no tengo ninguna politica de iptables implementada, y me he asegurado haciendo un iptables -F y sigue igual.

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si no hay ninguna política implementada y has hecho flush de las reglas de iptables, entonces como salen los clientes a internet?  :Very Happy: 

No hay muchas opciones, o usas NAT, o usas un proxy.

Un proxy (si fuera este el caso) no conoce nada de nada que no sea el protocolo para el que se diseñó. Ping usa el protocolo ICMP y que yo sepa ningún proxy hace caché de tráfico ICMP, que no tendría ningún sentido por otro lado.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola Inodoro_Pereyra y muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Al parecer el server si tiene instalado squid proxy... entoncés, es normal que no respondan a un ping? si estan mediante un proxy solamente se encargará de trabajar por el puerto 80?

Un saludo, espero respuestas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Claro,80, 443, 21 (este último no necesariamente)... Depende de como lo hubieran configurado.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

mmmm ya entiendo...entonces, trabajando con un proxy en el servidor, no podrian los clientes de la red, jugar online a ningún juego? no habria posibilidad de habilitar esa opción?

Y si los clientes de la red son clientes con linux (ubuntu) no podrian actualizar la lista de repositorios?

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si la actualizacion de repositorios se hiciera por http, no debería haber problemas. Sobre los juegos supongo que no, al menos la mayoría no van a funcionar.

Si vas a necesitar todo este tipo de funcionalidades en tu red, mejor que hagas NAT en el servidor...

Salud!

----------

